# Male or Hermie?



## gringopistolero (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi I'm a first time grower with a couple questions. First off I have one single plant that was coming along nicely grown on a window ledge in a pot. About 10 days ago it fell off and lost one of its branches and some leaves but seems to have recovered from that.
A couple of days ago I noticed what looked like pollen sacks forming and now it seems to be full of them and a couple have "flowered" so to speak.
As I understand it if it's a male it's no good at all but if it's a hermaphrodite I may still be able to get something to smoke off of it?
So I am wondering if anyone can tell me by the pics if this is a male or hermie...












And if it's a hermie is there anything I can do to increase the amount of thc it will produce?

Thanx.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 21, 2008)

That's all male fella.  Sorry.  Toss it.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh and where are my manners... welcome aboard!  There is lots of great information here for when you try again, hopefully you can luck into some females on your next try!  Oh by the way, was this bagseed?  If it was, try again with some of those seeds.  "Bad" bagseed is typically made by a hermaphrodite.  Since you got a male, it means the seeds were sired by a real male, so any other seeds from the same lot would be awesome starters for getting your grow and setup down.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

i would kill the plant and trash anything to do with it.QUICKLY TOO


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 21, 2008)

to late if that is in your house you got pollen every where.......


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 21, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> to late if that is in your house you got pollen every where.......


 
He only has the one plant...and pollen is only viable in an open environment for a couple of weeks max, if that.  No need for spreading male fear


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 21, 2008)

believe that all you want too...... santa-clause is real too.......


----------



## gringopistolero (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks alot for the input guys, really appreciate it. A friend gave me the plant as a seedling is how I got it. I named her Carlotta but it turns out its really a Carlos...lol.

Oh well back to the drawing board, see if we can't get a lady.

Great board btw!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 21, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> believe that all you want too...... santa-clause is real too.......


 
Interesting, I have only heard that it is good for a little while unless it is dried and quickly frozen.  Do you have some links you can refer me to, I am interested in storing pollen and from what I have read long term storage is tricky because it loses it's potency rapidly once released from the male.

If you have different information I would love to see it?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 21, 2008)

just life my friend, pollen is pollen, you may be right get you a sack of lets say two year old pollen that has been left out anywhere, through it in the air say 100 feet away from your plants... if it dont grow seed then you are right and i am wrong... just jokeing around bro, i dont know i thing about pollen except i dont want it....


----------



## leafminer (Nov 21, 2008)

From what I can see in your pics it is a hermie plant and the male flowers appear first, the colas later. If you take a look at my hermie Oaxaca plant (see below) you'll see what I mean. And yes, the hermies do provide some smoke. But you need to take care you don't pollinate any females you might have.
see:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34316


----------



## Hick (Nov 22, 2008)

leafminer said:
			
		

> From what I can see in your pics it is a hermie plant and the male flowers appear first, the colas later. If you take a look at my hermie Oaxaca plant (see below) you'll see what I mean. And yes, the hermies do provide some smoke. But you need to take care you don't pollinate any females you might have.
> see:
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34316


..."I".. don't see _anything_ that would lead me to believe it is hermie. (pistilate/female flowers). Looks 100% male from where I'm sitting. 
"either/or".. trash it "IMO"


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> That's all male fella. Sorry. Toss it.


 
no  dont toss it  send it to me!!! i need the pollen


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> Interesting, I have only heard that it is good for a little while unless it is dried and quickly frozen. Do you have some links you can refer me to, I am interested in storing pollen and from what I have read long term storage is tricky because it loses it's potency rapidly once released from the male.
> 
> If you have different information I would love to see it?


 

I would too..Pollen is best stored in glass viles..and stored in dark cool place from what i have read..*THC  *I thaught freezing pollen was bad due to the moister content..any info on freezing pollen you have i would like to read..Thanks..


----------



## Ettesun (Nov 22, 2008)

Gringopistolero... Awesome name!  
Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  This is a great place with great people.  Good information and support! 
Good luck with the next seeds.  Or maybe you have a friend with clones??
eace:


----------



## Hick (Nov 22, 2008)

..I frozen it in order to keep it for "long term" storage (6 mnth-1 year)
use rice or flour directly in contact w/ the pollen. Individual packets for single use, as thawing and re-freezing doesn't work.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 22, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> to late if that is in your house you got pollen every where.......


 
lol grab the vaccum cleaner quick :hubba:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 22, 2008)

First of all welcome to mp.
Well sorry to say that it is a boy. It looks like it opened up and if so and you have other plant in there that are female they are now pregnant (sorry). You should sterilize your grow space.


----------

